# Nakiri knife?



## jdndaddy (Jan 25, 2014)

Putting together a kit soon and on the this order I'm getting a 10" chef knife, 3 1/2" paring, and a 10" steel all from the Wusthof classic line along with a small Messermeister bag. When I get some more money I plan on getting a serrated knife of some sort and a nakiri along with some sharpening stones. My question is what sort of nakiri chefs on here like if any? I used to borrow my sous chefs nakiri to chop mushrooms as it seemed to work best for me and seems like it would be great for other vegetable prep as well.


----------



## morphone (Mar 9, 2013)

The Global Nakiri is light and fast, feels good in the hand. But it all depends on you - your hand size, arm length, etc. You'll have to try them yourself and see what feels good to you.


----------



## jdndaddy (Jan 25, 2014)

One factor I was wondering about most is whether the harder Japanese steel would be less likely to fold on the edge as compared with Western steels? I don't really like global handles because of how slippery they can get and because of my larger hand size I think, though the shape on the nakiri is different than the rest of the line it seems and also when chopping with that style of knife I use a really loose pinch grip like you would with a drum stick so I don't really know if the handle would matter too much. My largest problem is that there are no real knife stores to speak of near me and the possibility of me finding nakiris in others kits is not too likely i would think.


----------



## morphone (Mar 9, 2013)

I have smaller hands, so Globals make sense for me. Japanese knives hone at 17 degrees, which is a thinner edge and curls easier, but it all depends on the alloy formula/ratio used in a knife, which indicates hardness and deterioration of the edge itself. Once you get over a certain price point most knives will be awesome, so at that point it really depends on what's more comfortable for you, ergo-wise. A Nakiri should be light in the hand in general, so keep that in mind.

MACs are solid, but I can't really speak to the Japanese imports since I'm not that familiar with them.


----------



## jdndaddy (Jan 25, 2014)

Yeah, that's another thing with the Globals is that they are more of a softer German style steel. The handle doesn't matter that much because I'll basically be holding it by my pinching fingers only. The handle on the sous chef's knife was terribly small, but it didn't matter because I never used the handle really. I would like a comfortable handle just for the option though. A Japanese style steel with handle similar to the Wusthof would be wonderful. I won't be getting this knife for a few months so I have plenty of time to look. It's going to be a real investment as well because I'll need a harder steel to hone it and a nicer stone, which I need to invest in anyway and will probably have before I get the knife anyway.


----------

